

Ask HN: Serif or san serif font on a classic website? - shotinthedark

I am working on a website tiered to the older generation with a 'newspaper' feel to it. I am currently using a serif font but I keep on thinking I should change it to sans-serif because it's cleaner and easier to read. NYTimes uses Times New Roman, so does The Times (UK) and few others. What do you think? Serif or san serif?
======
sp332
Times New Roman is very condensed, so IMHO it's hard to read on a monitor. Try
something wider, like Cambria (Windows-only) or even Georgia.

------
meenriquez
I personally think Georgia is a good font for websites.

------
glimcat
It's a line of CSS difference. Do a user test.

